# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ♡♡♡دعاء اليوم  الحادى  عشر  ♡♡♡

## ابو همام

*اللهم   حبب الى فيه اﻻحسان ،  وكره  الى فيه  الفسوق والعصيان   ، وحرم  على  فيه   السخط    والنيران  بعونك  يا غياث  المستغيثين .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين يارب العالمين

جزاك الله كل خير لحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## الدلميت

*آميييين يا رب العالمين
لك التحية الاخ ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*اللهم امين يارب العالمين --كتر خيرك يا اخوي 

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم آمييين .. جزاك الله خيراً أبوهمام.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*امين  .... جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو همام

*يعطيكم  العافيه
                        	*

----------

